# OFFICE PROGRAMS very slow to open up documents



## kkoray (Nov 8, 2007)

SYMPTOMS:

1) When person double clicks on the documents programs waits aprx: 2 min then word opens up and document opens up. File on the desktop and the network drive same problem.

2) When I open word,excel alone by double clicks on word,excel etc.. shortcut, it opens up fast. When I drag the files on it, it opens up fast.

Program: Microsoft Office 2007 another computer same problem Windows Office 2003 SP3
Word 2007 12.0.6017.5000 all updates downloaded and installed.
Operation System: Windows XP SP2 fully updated. IE7.

To Solve:
I run Spybot 1.5.1 fully updated and cleared up like 16 issues. didn't help.
I attached the hijackthis log.
I'm running runalyzer right now. I will post the results..


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Try disabling Norton and then try to open a doc by double-clicking. The on-access scanner may be slowing things down (however, that doesn't account for the drag-drop method which seems to work just fine.)


----------



## kkoray (Nov 8, 2007)

That is Symantic Anti-virus. It has only file protect option and that didn't help. Sorry.


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

I would use Trend Micro Internet Security; I stopped using Norton because it was just stopping my computer from working the way it should, not to mention the fact that it is near impossible to uninstall/reinstall it. Trend Micro is fine, though.

Or you could use a Mac which doesn't need anti-virus programs.


----------

